# Manjit Singh Calcutta SGPC Member:Experts Not Consulted On Nanakshahi Calendar



## spnadmin (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.tribuneindia.com/<wbr>2010/20100102/punjab.htm#10

Tribune News Service
Amritsar, January 1

Veteran Akali leader and Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee (SGPC) member Manjit Singh Calcutta has alleged that the SGPC Sikh scholars and experts were not being consulted on the issue of the proposed amendments to the widely accepted Nanakshahi calendar. On the other hand, the Akal Takht Jathedar, Giani Gurbachan Singh, has said that he would not like to specify what changes were required to be made in the calendar.

"I don't want to say anything at this juncture when the issue has been referred to the SGPC executive committee. There are some changes that need to be made in the calendar. But I am not going to pinpoint these proposed changes. The calendar has an inbuilt mechanism to adopt changes, if need be. The matter, however, is now with the executive committee," said Giani Gurbachan Singh while talking to The Tribune.

The SGPC executive committee will be discussing the contentious issue pertaining to the proposed changes --- mainly sought by the Sant Samaj led by the Damdami Taksal --- on January 3. The meeting was likely to be a stormy affair particularly when a large number of Sikh bodies were opposing tooth and nail the idea of any amendements in the calendar on the ground that the calendar had already been approved by the Akal Takht and the SGPC besides having been recognised by the Punjab and the Union governments.

A number of such bodies including the American Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee, Sikh Youth of America, Dashmesh Durbar Surrey, United Khalsa Dal, etc have already opposed any changes in the calendar. "The calendar is being changed under a conspiracy to appease the Rashtriya Swyam Sewak Sangh (RSS). It is scientific and does not need any change," said the American Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee vice- president, Dr Pritpal Singh.

Calcutta said the SGPC did not discuss the issue of changes even in its interim committee and it had failed to follow the laid-down procedure for changes, if any. "There is a proper procedure to follow if any changes are to be effected and it has been specified by the SGPC in the calendar itself. It is an irony that the procedure was not followed," said Calcutta.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2010)

You only need "Experts" to BUILD...any FOOL can DESTROY. History is proof..very few builders..many many destroyers....


----------

